# New To Breeding Redfoots



## Mightymcknighty (Sep 30, 2013)

So I have future plans on breeding red foot tortoises, I'm going to have a group of three of them 1bought a year ago and looking to get 2 more in the next couple of months need to save and find some healthy ones.

Here's my plan- I'll be buying a 100+gallon reptile tank that's where I plan on keeping the three tortoises. It will be a long tank with a great amount of width for the torts to maneuver. I have my one tort right now in a 40gal tank suits him just fine for his size. I plan on getting them from a reputable breeder most likely online or at a reptile expo I'm in no rush to get this going I want everything to be PERFECT. 

The substrate that I will be using is plantation soil as the many part and coco husk or coir on the top I will also be adding spagum moss into their shelters,(should it be dry or moist when I add the spagum?) I will also be placing live plants in there in guessing about eight-ten plants a whole bunch of assorted ones. I will be adding fake suction cup vines hanging down from the sides of the glass, there will also be a heat may place under the bottom of the outside tank under their shelters. I still have planned to use my exo terra medium sized water fall again for this tank as it adds an awesome effect. I will have a basking lamp at one end of the tank with a 150watt bulb in it there will also be another 100w daylight basking lamp over the basking area as well. I also will be including a UVB strip light also to prevent soft shell. I will also be purchasing a moonsoon misting system with 4 nozzle sprayers that will be pointed towards the living plants to keep the humidity up and prevent the top to get to went and lead to shell rot I will also being pouring water down the corners of the tank once every 2 days depending on humidity levels. I will have a plexi glass lid cut out to shape around the light so it doesn't melt that will hopefully keep the humidity levels up also. When the time comes I will buy a store night incubator top quality.

I'm not in a rush like I said and I will be purchasing only baby's as i enjoy watching them grow up into adult hood, Im still researching alto about breeding and I have some questions about it also. 
They are,
How old do the redfoots have to be until they produce fertile eggs ?
How many inches will the shell be when they start to mate 
Should I quarantine them to get them used to each other or can I place them all together at the same time? 
Thanks for all the help and answers you all can provide me with! Much appreciated !!


----------



## bigred (Sep 30, 2013)

*RE: New Too Breeding Redfoots*

Are you going to try to get these tortoises outside to get some real sun. I think as far as females laying eggs its not how old but how big the females are. I have had a female as small as 8 inches lay for me. I think the norm is about 10 inches. Where are you located at, I have not had any success with torts laying inside enclosures. Mine always lay outside, I know others on the forum have had plenty of success with females laying inside. I think it has alot to do with the substrate being deep enough and the right mixture.


----------



## Mightymcknighty (Sep 30, 2013)

*RE: New Too Breeding Redfoots*

Well in from Toronto Ontario and we have all four season here and as that goes they can only be outside for a couple months out of the year i say 4 if lucky I will be making an outdoor pen when the time comes around I have been looking at many ideas. I will also be adding a lot of substrate to the tank to help with laying the eggs. Thank you for the reply much appreciated


----------



## bigred (Oct 1, 2013)

*RE: New Too Breeding Redfoots*

Ahhh Ok I was just wondering, probably cold quite a bit. I have 2 males and 2 females and once they start laying eggs they can lay quite alot of eggs in a season, approx. every 30 days


----------



## tortadise (Oct 1, 2013)

*RE: New Too Breeding Redfoots*

I'm going to agree with Ed and his statements.

I will also add. 100 gallon is going to be very tight for 3 adult red foots. You would be better off building an indoor enclosure of a bigger size. Like 10x10 at least. Redfoots can be finicky when in small areas or moved around a lot. I had my females take a 4 year break from laying eggs because I was in the transition of building their new greenhouse. Well during that time I also redid outdoor enclosures. But it took 4 years 2 summer and winter seasons for them to be "stable" in the new digs to feel comfortable to lay. Most people Dont see this issue because they typically Dont rehaul their environments like I do every once in a many years. 

They also dig a good deep hole and will choose many different spots before finding that perfect spot. So basically 10-14" of soil will also need to be utilized inside (if kept inside year around). Outside time is important too like Ed stated. 

Good luck they are fun and for sure lay many eggs almost year around when they nestle in and feel comfortable in their surroundings


----------



## bigred (Oct 1, 2013)

*RE: New Too Breeding Redfoots*

If they are going to be inside 8 or 9 months out of the year you will need some good UVB lights like Mercury Vapor bulbs so they develop properly


----------

